# Can I put a clear coat over paint?



## okremodeling

Has anyone ever put clear coat over laytex paint. I am making a mailbox and would like it to last a long time any suggestions. I painted it with a good latex paint.


----------



## rustyjames

I wouldn't, clear coats are usually aggressive formulas that might cause the latex to lift, craze or bubble. You might want to think about an automotive paint system for longevity.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Use a deep base or accent base, varies from manufacturerer to manufactuerer, without any tint in it, it will dry clear, you need to thin the paint down a bit.


----------



## hoya

Use a high grade exterior acrylic for color retention. (factory ready mixed if possible) The best would be a 2-part Urethane. A clear coat may not do what you want.


----------



## painterdude

Minwax polycrylic should work I believe. Just read the can. Not positive how it will hold up to weather ,but I've used it on doors and decorative wall indoors. pd


----------



## plazaman

what about those glaze in faux finishes?


----------



## Dan V.

I repainted a set of interior cabinets about 6 years ago and put a semi-gloss Polycrylic finish on it. I scuffed the paint before I put it on. It's held up great so far, but again, it's interior. Not sure how that combo would hold up to weathering.


----------



## DVWayne

dont put a clear over exterior paint. The clear will wear out in a couple years and you'll be re-doing it. Go to your local PPG store and buy Pittsburgh Paints Manor Hall Gloss / Semi-Gloss Exterior. Great paint and it's very, very durable and washable. Manor hall semi and full gloss are interior / exterior rated. I painted some trim on my home with it and I hit it with the PW every spring and not so much as a flake.


----------



## MikeJM

*Latex? Try it. I use it over acrylic art...*

I know this is 3-4yrs after you asked the question but I've used polycrylic over outdoor art on doors and mailboxes with nice results both in Florida and Wyoming. The paint I used was acrylic artist paints and faux glazes. Latex? That, I haven't done but you may as well try it. I don't think it will cause the paint to fail but just in case, try a sample piece and leave it outside for a while. :no:


----------



## Miss Brown

Polycrylic works except it has no UV protection in it...Exterior water-based poly should be fine. Right, 4 years later...so helpful...


----------



## [email protected]

A HO asked me to put a clear coat on an existing mural that was painted on the side of her garage. With some research, I came up with ArborCoat Clear by Benjamin Moore. So far so good.


----------



## Alertchief

[email protected] said:


> A HO asked me to put a clear coat on an existing mural that was painted on the side of her garage. With some research, I came up with ArborCoat Clear by Benjamin Moore. So far so good.


I had a customer do the exact same thing but they used a marine product!


----------



## [email protected]

Alertchief said:


> I had a customer do the exact same thing but they used a marine product!


Being that ArborCoat is designed for decks, I figured puting a product intended for horizontal surfaces on a vertical would certainly last longer and it has UV protection.

Welcome to CT neighbor.


----------



## Alertchief

[email protected] said:


> Being that ArborCoat is designed for decks, I figured puting a product intended for horizontal surfaces on a vertical would certainly last longer and it has UV protection.
> 
> Welcome to CT neighbor.


Seems like solid logic let me know how it goes! I saw your tweet so I checked it out! Great posts!


----------



## [email protected]

Miss Brown said:


> Polycrylic works except it has no UV protection in it...Exterior water-based poly should be fine. Right, 4 years later...so helpful...



4 years later... :laughing: 

I totally missed the OP date... :whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## artiospainting

not a good idea


----------



## [email protected]

artiospainting said:


> not a good idea


Why not?


----------

